# Teichfreund77 stellt sich vor



## Teichfreund77 (15. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Teichfreunde.

seit Februar Wohnen wir wieder im schönen SH, bei unserem neuen Haus ist auch ein Teich dabei.
Diesen fand ich vor dem Kauf eher lästig, wenn man an die ganze Arbeit denket usw.

Seit wir nun dort Wohnen und ich jeden Tag am Teich bin mit den ganzen Fischen drin finde ich Ihn sehr schön und beruhigend.
Ich freue mich schon auf den Sommer, wenn man am Teich verweilen kann und den Fischen zuschaut.

Der Teich ist fast Kreisförmig hat 10-11m Durchmesser und ist 1,8m in der Mitte Tief, so sagte mir das die Vorbesitzerin.
Ich schätze mal es leben dort 50+ Goldfische, __ Frösche und noch viele weitere Tiere und Insekten.
In der Zoohandlung wollte ich mich Beraten lassen, aber leider wollte man dort nur Verkaufen.
Im Internet bin ich auf euch gestoßen, und finde dieses Forum echt Klasse.
Die letzten beiden Abende habe ich schon einige Beiträge gelesen.
Und hoffe nun die eine oder andere Frage so zu beantworten, denn Fragen habe ich sehr viele als Teich Neuling.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Apr. 2016)

Hallo und willkommen bei den Teichfreunden!  
stell' doch mal ein paar Bilder rein, die gucken wir alle gern!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Michael H (15. Apr. 2016)

Von mir auch ein Hallo und viel Spass bei den ganzen Verrückten hier .


Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Hallo Teichfreunde.
> 
> seit Februar Wohnen wir wieder im schönen SH, bei unserem neuen Haus ist auch ein Teich dabei.
> Diesen fand ich vor dem Kauf eher lästig, wenn man an die ganze Arbeit denket usw.
> ...


Tja wenn einen mal der Virus packt ....


----------



## Teichfreund77 (15. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Goldkäferchen,

fix ein  paar Fotos gemacht, leider ist das Wetter nicht so schön und der Teich kann seinen Charm nicht Zeigen.
      

Ich habe mir so meine Gedanken gemacht und hoffe das ich auf den richtigen Weg mit dem Teich bin, über Tipps und anregungen würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Wie auf den Foto sichtbar konnte mir der Verkäufer im Zoo handel eine Oase Durchlauffilter Biosmart UVC 16000
und eine Pondec ECOMAX 5000  gekauft damit der Teich gereinigt wird. 
Ist die Filterleistung ausreichend?
Das Teichwasser habe ich gleich Prüfen lassen und es ist in Ordnung.

Zur Zeit Füttere ich die Goldfische 1x am Tag mit den noch vorhandenen Teichsticks.
Reicht das aus oder ist es zu viel?

Am letzten Wochenende habe ich Vorsichtig am Rand die Bläter und äste entfernt.
Gibts es sonst noch möglichkeiten das Wasser etwas klarer zu bekommen 20-30cm sicht würden mir schon reichen.
( Würde ungerne Chemie in den Teich kippen )

Gruß
Sven


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Sven,

ich schätze dein Teichvolumen auf Ca. 80 m³, da dürfte bei deinem Fischbesatz der Biosmart 16 000 und die Ecomax 5000 stark unterdimensioniert sein.
Hat dir das der Teichhändler empfohlen?


----------



## Teichfreund77 (15. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Roland,

ich sage mal Jaein, es war der größte den Sie hatten und er wurde mir empfohlen.
Kannst du mir etwas passendes empfehlen.

Ist die Anzahl der Fische schon zu hoch oder sollte dies noch gehen?
Evtl. hast du auch die eine oder andre Antwort auf die Fragen aus meinem letzten Post.

Ich wünsche nun allen Lesern eine Gute Nacht.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Nightcrawler (16. Apr. 2016)

Roland schrieb doch schon, dass es wichtig wäre zu erfahren wie Deine Teichabmessungen und das Volumen sind?!


----------



## Teichfreund77 (16. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Nightcrawler,

im ersten Thread hatte ich doch geschrieben der Teich ist fast rund und hat 10m-11m Durchmesser.
In der Mitte ist er 1,8m tief am Rand ca0,7m.
Mit der Kreisformel komme ich auf ca 78m² Fläche diese könnte man dann mit einer Durchschnitts
tiefe von 1m nehmen.
Dann wären wir bei den geschätzten 80m³.

Da die Filtertechnik die ich im Netz gefunden habe bei ca 2500€ los geht würde ich gerne einen Filter selber bauen.
Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit so einem großen Filter gemacht?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Nightcrawler (16. Apr. 2016)

Sven, sorry hatte ich überlesen. Wenn es sich um die Grünfärbung des Wassers handelt, weshalb es keine große Sichttiefe aufweist würde ich zunächst einmal mehr Pflanzen einbringen! Denn Grün- bzw. Schwebealgen lassen sich nicht filtern und die Pflanzen dienen als Nahrungskonkurrenten.
Bei 80 m3 und 50 Goldfische sehe ich den Besatz nicht als kritisch an, sollte sich die Population bei dieser Anzahl einpendeln. Deshalb würde ich auch nicht zufüttern und auf eine große Filteranlage verzichten, es sei denn Du willst noch Kois, etc. einsetzen. Wie gesagt, Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen....

Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## dizzzi (16. Apr. 2016)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Wie auf den Foto sichtbar konnte mir der Verkäufer im Zoo handel eine Oase Durchlauffilter Biosmart UVC 16000
> und eine Pondec ECOMAX 5000  gekauft damit der Teich gereinigt wird.


Hi Teichfreund77,
den Satz verstehe ich nicht ganz. Hast du schon die Teichtechnik gekauft, oder hat der Verkäufer aus dem Zoohandel zu dieser Technik geraten?

LG

Udo


----------



## Teichfreund77 (16. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Udo,

der Verkäufer hat mir dringend angeraten einen Filter für den Teich zu Kaufen, da ansonsten die Wasserqualität bei den ganzen Fischen umkippen kann und die Fische Sterben.
Wir haben dann nach den Filtern geschaut und ich habe dann den größten den es gab gekauft.
Ich weiß das war übereilt.
Nun bin ich aber hier und hoffe die richtigen Infos zu bekommen, damit wir noch lange Spaß am Teich haben.

Was mich nur wundert ist das der Teich ca 30 Jahre alt ist und noch nie eine Filteranlage dort verbaut wurde.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## mitch (16. Apr. 2016)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Wie auf den Foto sichtbar konnte mir der Verkäufer im Zoo handel eine





dizzzi schrieb:


> den Satz verstehe ich nicht ganz.


na dann schau doch mal das Foto an, linkes Bild (oben), der schwarze Kasten könnte der Filter sein, so nun zu Sven.

Hallo erstmal,
na das ist ein richtig schöner großer Gartenteich - der auch ohne viel Technik funktionieren sollte wenn man(n) ein paar dinge beachtet.
wie war das Wasser im Winter, klar ober trüb? hast du den Teich schon mal im Sommer gesehen?
wenn die Wasserwerte gut sind dann passt das - nix überstürzen mit Kaufen, erst mal planen und überlegen.

das wichtigste für & am Teich: Geduld 




Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> ( Würde ungerne Chemie in den Teich kippen )


 da freut sich nur der Verkäufer und die neuen Algen


----------



## mitch (16. Apr. 2016)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> ... umkippen kann und die Fische Sterben


das war ein guter Verkäufer


----------



## Teichfreund77 (16. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Mitch,

an den Eifreien Tagen war das Wasser Kristalklar ich konnte am Grund die beiden behälter für die Seerosen sehen.
Leider ist nach den erwachen der Fische bei 10cm nun schluss.
Im Sommer soll der Teich sich der Rassenfläche anpassen mit einem Satten Grün.

Muss/soll ich die Fische jeden Tag Füttern?


----------



## mitch (16. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Sven,

die Fische finden genug fressbares in einem Teich von dieser Größe. Füttern ist gut gemeint, bringt aber nur zusätzliche Nährstoffe *in* den Teich und die Fische werden sich stark vermehren.

Konntest du schon mal rausfinden ob sich da auch noch andere Pflanzen unter Wasser befinden?
da kannst dich mal informieren was es so alles gibt: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/unterwasserpflanzen.215/
mit vielen Pflanzen kann man den Nährstoffüberschuss auch gut in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Nightcrawler (16. Apr. 2016)

@all 

Genau das hatte ich bereits geschrieben


----------



## Teichfreund77 (16. Apr. 2016)

Dann wäre eine Externe Filterung überflüssig?
Zur Zeit sind nur sehr wenige Pflanzen im Teich, da er vor ca 4 Jahren erneuert wurde.
Vorher war er voll mit Pflanzen.
@mitch du kommst nicht zufällig aus Schleswig-Holstein?


----------



## mitch (16. Apr. 2016)

klick doch mal auf den Ort bei mir - das sind schon ein paar km rauf zu dir.

warte doch erstmal das Frühjahr ab und schau was da alles noch im Teich ist, da geht noch was.


 einen Teich zu haben/betreuen bedeutet entschleunigen, es muss nicht immer alles von jetzt auf gleich.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (16. Apr. 2016)

Falls du mal Urlaub an Nord oder Ostsee machst, kannst du gerne mal vorbei kommen.


----------



## misudapi (16. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Sven,
dein Teich hat eine schöne Größe. 
Dich hat auch wohl das "Teichfieber" gepackt, aber ein bischen Geduld muß du schon aufbringen. Denn gerade jetzt passiert mikrobiologisch  viel im Teich. Durch die Wärme werden die Bakterien wieder munter und die Algen wachsen schon und kömmen auch sich gut vermehren, da die Teichpflanzen erst mal "erwachen". 
Mit Pumpen kenne ich mich nicht aus , bei den Pflanzen kann ich dir schon eher helfen. Da kannst du auch schon was machen ohne viel Schaden anzurichten.
Schau mal nach Pflanztaschen , die du von Ufer aus reinhängen kannst. Da gibt es in Handel unterschiedliche, so das vielleicht auch was für deinen Geschmack dabei ist. Mit Pflanzen bestückt, die gut Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen, kommst du deinen Wunsch nach klareren Wasser ein Stück näher.
Je nach Abstufungen in deinen Teich kannst du auch noch weiter Pflanzkröbe einsetzten.
Zur Zeit werden ja sehr viele Pflanzen angeboten.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Teichfreund77 (16. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Susanne,

vielen dank für deine Infos.
Ab wann kommen denn die Seerosen langsam an de Wasseroberfläche, ich vermute durch das sehr grüne Wasser haben diese nur sehr wenig Sonnenlicht und können nicht so gut Wachsen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## misudapi (16. Apr. 2016)

Das dauert noch, meine haben jetzt kleine unterwasserblätter geschoben, aber richtig los gehts bei mir erst ab Mai. Ich habe aber auch eine "Schattenpfütze".


----------



## juerg_we (16. Apr. 2016)

Hallo sven,
also wenn du eine anständige filteranlage möchtest und dich nicht ständig mit filterputzen auseinandersetzen willst,kann ich dir nur bei deinem volumen einen trommelfilter
mit biostufe(natürlich eigenbau) empfehlen,ich habe seit bestehen meines teiches alle arten der filterung durchprobiert,ab einer gewissen grösse mit fischbesatz und nicht ausreichenden pflanzen (so wie leider bei mir) kommst du um eine anständigen filter nicht herum ,bei mir war es dann der trommelfilter,der verrichtet seine arbeit ohne dass ich was sauber machen muss,aber leider wenn es im sommer wieder richtig heiss wird und die sonne nonstop traufscheint reicht es bei mir auch nicht mehr,aber ich arbeite nachwievor daran dass zu ändern.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Teichfreund77 (16. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Juerg,

danke für die Infos, dein Teich ist ja ähnlich groß wie meiner.
Was für einen Trommelfilter hast du denn gebaut und wie groß sollte ich meinen den auslegen?
Ich werde in den nächsten 2 Wochen noch einige Pflanzen einsetzen, dennoch möchte ich nicht den ganzen Teich zusetzen wie auf den Bilden wie vor 10 Jahren.
Da ich mir eh einen Wasserfall bauen möchte und somit die Technik hinter diesem verschwinden kann, könnte ich auch einen Filter mit ins System einbauen.
Hast du Bilder davon?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## juerg_we (16. Apr. 2016)

Hallo sven,
lese dir mal dass durch ,da wurden einige trommler paralell zusammen gebaut,jeder hat da seine eigene fhilosophie aber schau mal      https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/algen-waschmachine-2015.43300/  (hoffe das geht so),wichtig ist nur dass sie laufen und auch gut filtern,und das machen alle ohne tausende von euro dafür auszugeben
das ist meiner




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq_vN1PKgao_

gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Teichfreund77 (16. Apr. 2016)

Ok, du hast mich überzeugt den nehme ich

Muss ich mal schauen ob ich sowas hinbekomme.
Mein Nachbar hat 2 Regentonnen mit Kieselsteinen in der das Wasser von Unten nach Oben gedrückt wird.
Zum Reinigen schaltet er die Pumpe aus und macht den entleerungshahn auf, durch den Wasserdruck wird der meiste Dreck ausgespüllt.
Man Braucht aber eine Menge Platz dafür.
Wie gut die Reining ist kann ich noch nicht sagen.

Vieleicht finde ich ja im Netz eine Bauanleitung für den Trommelfilter.


----------



## juerg_we (16. Apr. 2016)

Hallo sven ,
wenn du im video auf meinen namen gehst ,siehst du wie der trommler von mir gebaut wurde,und wenn du dich dazu entscheidest so ein ding zu bauen
werden wir dich tatkräftig nat. unterstützen
so sah der teich bei mir vor ca 4wochen aus
dann nach eischalten des filters und 2wochen später dann so
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Teichfreund77 (16. Apr. 2016)

Dann werde ich mir übernächste Woche mal gedanken machen und Material Kaufen.
Fütterst du schon deine Fische?
SInd ein paar sehr schöne dabei.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## juerg_we (16. Apr. 2016)

Hallo sven,
natürlich wird jetzt schon voll gefüttert, die sind jetzt schon alle voll aktiv
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Michael H (16. Apr. 2016)

Hallo
Ein paar Euro kostet so ein Selbstbau Trommler schon auch aber man kann schon einiges sparen zu einem Gekauften das ist schon klar .
Am besten machste dir eine Aufstellung was du alles brauchst und was es kostet . Ein wenig Handwerkliches Geschick braucht man natürlich auch .......


----------



## Teichfreund77 (16. Apr. 2016)

Die Filtertrommel macht am anfang sicher mehr Arbeit und ist Teuerer, aber ich hoffe das Sie mir später dann die Arbeit abnimmt.
Benutzt Ihr nach der Trommel noch einen Biofilter? und eine UVC Lampe?
Was haltet Ihr von diesem FIlter 



 ?
Bei mir müsste ich dann schon wie mein Nachbar eine oder mehere Regentonnen benutzen.


----------



## juerg_we (16. Apr. 2016)

Hallo sven,
ja eine bioabteilung muss dazu,ich könnte mir auch vorstellen ,da bei mir die trommel ziemlich weit oben sitzt unten noch 100 l biomaterial reinzumachen dann wäre alles in 1 tonne ,aber ich glaube 100l bioabteilung ist zu gering,ich habe auch eine 75w uvc drann,ich filtere mit 20000l die stunde aber normal sagt man 1 mal den teich durch den filter in der stunde,weil sich die algen alle halbe stunde teilen,aber ich schaffe und werde auch keine 65000l die stunde schaffen. ich denke 20000l die stunde müssten es bei dir auch sein und dann macht der filter im video schon die grätsche,
ich mache meine filter 1mal im jahr sauber ,das wars.
du musst dir vorstellen das der dreck aus dem teich raus muss,wie geht das im filter oben?????
die filter mit filterschwämmen bleibt der dreck im schwamm hängen und man muss ihn ausspülen,das wird mit der zeit bei einem grossen teich lästig.
das hast du bei einem trommelfilter oder vliesfilter oder endlosbandfilter nicht,der macht das vollautomatisch,
also ab einer gewissen grösse mit grossem fischbesatz macht nur ein automatischer filter (meiner meinung nach)sinn
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## juerg_we (16. Apr. 2016)

kleiner nachtrag,
das ist meine filterstrasse(war aber noch der alte trommler drann)
in den tonnen sind filterschwämme die jetzt nur noch für die biologie zuständig sind
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Teichfreund77 (17. Apr. 2016)

Uff, das sind aber ganz schön viele Filter.
Würde bei mir ein Trommelfilter mit nachgeschaltetem Oase 16000UVC reichen, oder sollte ich mir auch eine Regentonne Kaufen diese mit den Filtermatten auslegen?
Reicht die Pndec 5000 Exomax, SIe kann bis zu 0,8 Cm große teilchen einsaugen. 

Kennst du einen Online Händer oder Fachmarkt für gutes Futter?
Oder ist das bei Goldis egal?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## juerg_we (17. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Sven,
keine angst,dass sind 2 filterstrassen hintereinander, die bestückung mit filtermatten war noch wo ich keinen trommler hatte,habe aber dann relativ
früh gemerkt das das so in arbeit ausartet(jede woche 36filtermatten auswaschen von 50 mal 50cm),dann habe ich den trommler davorgebaut,und jetzt ist es die bioabteilung.
zu deinen fragen
ich kenne leider deinen besatz nicht,je mehr fische desto grösser /effektiver muss der filter sein
du musst zwischen mechanischer filterung und biologischer filterung unterscheiden
der trommler tut nur mechanisch filtern(also nur dreck aus dem teich holen und verklumpte algen von der uvc)
der biologische filter wandelt die giftigen verbindungen in ungiftige ,sprich dünger für die pflanzen um(es gibt hier einige die das mit der biologie besser beschreiben können)
beim biologischen filter kommt es darauf an wass für ein mateial da drinnen ist,es gibt viel effektiveres material als filtermatten,mit gutem material(keramikschaum oder so)
kannst du dann die bioabteilung soweit verkleinern das es immer noch so effektiv arbeitet wie ein grosser filter(im forum gib es genug darüber zu lesen,da ist für dich dann auch eine lösung dabei)
5000l pumpenleistung reicht (denke ich ) wenn du in deinem 80000l teich einen __ goldfisch oder 2 schwimmen hast,ansonsten minimum 20000l.
bei meinen verhältnissen bin ich mit 20000l in der stunde schon am oberen minimum,ich müsste normalerweise das doppelte filtern.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Teichfreund77 (17. Apr. 2016)

Sind so eher 50+ Goldfische drin, evtl. noch andere, da habe ich im moment noch Null ahnung.
Also muss irgendwann eine größere Pumpe her, die dann mehr Leistung hat aber auch mehr Storm zieht.
Jetzt weiß ich auch warum meine vorbesitzer nichts gemacht haben.
Du möchtest nicht zufällgerweise 30 Goldfische haben ;-)

Wenn die PN Funktion wieder Funktioniert, werde ich dir mal meine Telefonummer geben, falls du dann möchtest kann man sich direkt unterhalten.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## juerg_we (17. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Sven,
wenn es dir um den stromverbrauch geht müssen wir ein neues fass aufmachen,und zwar das thema luftheber und schwerkraftfilter,
wenn du eh einen neuen filter bauen willst wäre das auch eine alternative,es gibt bei diesem system eigentlich nur vorteile,aber das ist eine andere geschichte
und da wissen andere user mehr drüber.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Teichfreund77 (17. Apr. 2016)

Was für eine Pumpe verwendest du denn?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## juerg_we (17. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Sven,
ich habe eine sog flunder mit 20000l  kostet in der bucht ca 120euro oder so,nix ausergewöhnilches


----------



## ina1912 (17. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Sven! 

Ersteinmal auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum!  Ich habe schon ein wenig mitgelesen und hoffe, Dir kann hier geholfen werden, damit Du auf kurz oder lang (eher lang) wirklich Freude an Deinem Teich hast! 
Jeder der Teichbesitzer hier hat natürlich schon seine Erfahrungen und die sind so unterschiedlich wie die Teiche, die sie betreiben. Ich kann gerne auch noch von meinen berichten, es soll ja ein möglichst produktives brainstorming sein. Letztlich musst Du schauen, welche Gegebenheiten mit Deinen vergleichbar sind. Goldfischteich zur Wochenendentspannung oder Koiteich mit Hauptaugenmerk auf prächtigen Fischen in modernem puritischem Ambiente, evtl. mit Zucht.... oder eine Kombination von verschiedenen Wünschen.
Bevor Du also eine riesige Filterstrecke aufbaust oder sehr teure Technik anschaffst, denke doch mal über die natürliche Alternative nach. Wenn die Fotos nicht täuschen, ist rund um Deinen Teich noch ganz schön viel "Gegend". Könntest Du Dich mit einem Pflanzenfilterteich anfreunden? Muss kurz dazu sagen, ich habe einen, den habe ich mal angelegt, als ich plötzlich allein mit Haus, Garten und dem Teich dastand, sehr viele Fische, schön grünes Wasser und so gut wie keine Ahnung von sowas hatte. Kenntnisse über und Geld für Technik schon garnicht, auch kein Heimwerker dazu. Ich wusste nur, wie mein Druckfilter funktioniert. Ich legte den Pflanzenteich neben dem Goldfischteich in etwa einViertel bis ein Drittel von dessen Fläche an, weil ich für schöne Sumpfpflanzen ( die Flug- und Kriechtiere anlocken) und eine kleine Brücke Raum schaffen wollte. Gesagt, getan. Flaches Loch gebuddelt, bissel Flies und Folie rein, Brücke drauf, etliche Töfpe mit Pflanzen. Von Anfang an klares Wasser, ein Jahr oder mehr. Dann dachte ich, ist hübsch, man könnte diesen Bereich doch auch gleich zum Reinigen des Wassers nutzen. Auch gesagt, getan. Beide Teiche verbunden, Filterauslaufschlauch raus aus dem Fischteich und rein in den Pflanzenteich, Überlauf in den Fischteich rein,  ne Woche später hatte ich klares Wasser. das "Mehr" an Tierarten, die nun bei mir zu Hause oder wenigstens saisonal auf Durchreise sind, hatte sich seitdem immens bemerkbar gemacht. Wenn Du Dich dafür interessierst,  kann ich gern über die Details berichten.
lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (17. Apr. 2016)

Achso, Bilder gibts hier:https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/wie-sieht-es-2016-an-euren-teichen-aus.45477/page-26


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
genauso hab ich's auch gemacht, bis jetzt  seit 5 Jahren immer klares wasser!
Wünsch' Dir viel Freude mit Deinem Teich.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (18. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Ina, 
deine Idee finde ich sehr gut, werde das heute Abend mit der Chefin besprechen ob eine Pflanzone in Ihren Garten passt  ;-)
Wenn wir das umsetzen würde ich dich gerne nochmal per PN anschreiben.

Stellt sich mir die Frage wie groß muss eine Pflanzenreinigung sein um 80.000Liter zu reinigen.
Zur Zeit sind sehr viele Fische 50+ Goldis im Teich.
Leider kenne ich niemanden der ein paar abnehmen würde und Sie einfach wegmachen könnte ich nicht.

Gibt es Natürliche Wege und Mittel den Bestand auf ein Maß zu halten?

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Nightcrawler (18. Apr. 2016)

Sven, zunächst einmal nicht füttern und eventuell Fressfeinde einsetzen (Sonnenbarsch).

Ralf


----------



## ina1912 (18. Apr. 2016)

80.000 Liter ist schon ne Hausnummer.... schwer zu sagen, wieviel Pflanzenfläche man braucht. Ich würde ein Viertel bis ein Drittel der Teichfläche als Pflanzenteich dazu nehmen und soviel wie möglich starkzehrende Pflanzen in Töpfen oder flachen Bäckerkisten hineinstellen. man könnte es halbmondförmig am bzw. um den Teichrand drumherum anschließen,  an dem einen Ende den Auslaufschlauch des Druckfilters reinhängen, dann strömt es bis zum anderen Ende durch, wenn dort der Überlauf zum Fischteich ist. Ist jedenfalls vom Aufwand her das geringste Drama im Vergleich zu allen Alternativen. Meins war an einem We erledigt. Und so oder so, Naturfilterung oder mit viel Technik, PLATZ wirst Du in jedem Falle opfern müssen, wenn viele Fische bleiben sollen. Schreib mich gerne an, wenn Du Fragen hast.

Lg ina


----------



## jule (19. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Sven, auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier bei den Schreibern 

Ich gebe zu, dass ich auch noch nicht so wirklich Ahnung von dem Geschehen im Teich habe. Ich habe unseren (nach dem Hauskauf) ordentlich sauber gemacht und viele Pflanzen eingesetzt. Dann habe ich eigentlich nur beobachtet... Die Technik habe ich so gelassen wie sie war und auch die Stromrechnung hat mich nicht umgehauen (das war meine Angst wenn der Bachlauf - Pumpe und Filter -  immer an ist) Auch ich habe ein paar Baustellen die ich noch angehen muss, aber nachdem unser Wasser immer klar ist, die Wasserwerte ok sind und alle Fischchen überleben, mache ich mir da keinen Stress sondern wäge noch ab... 

Was ich aber eigentlich schreiben wollte - ich hatte auch zu viele Fische hier. Unser Teich ist viel kleiner und vorallem sehr flach und ich hatte vor dem Winter Angst, dass die nicht alle durch kommen, weil es einfach zu viele für den engen Raum "weit unten" sind. Ich habe dann im Ebay-Kleinanzeigen eine Anzeige aufgegeben, dass ich eben für einige Goldfische (von ganz klein bis groß) ein neues zu Hause suche... Anrufe / Anfragen kamen sehr viele - für mich fielen aber alle raus, die sie in Aquarien oder kleine Teichwannen setzen wollten, aber auch nach meiner strengen Auswahl bin ich gut 40 Fischle los geworden  Ich habe immer noch Telefonnummern von Leuten, die mehr nehmen würden, wenn es also wieder mehr werden, weiß ich wohin ich sie geben kann - und dort haben sie es dann gut! 

Weiterhin viel Spass und gutes Gelingen


----------



## Teichfreund77 (19. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Jule, danke für den Tipp,

ich bin mir noch nicht genau Sicher was ich machen werde. 
Zur Zeit Lese ich mich noch Forum Schlau und werde am Mittwoch Abend mit Jürgens aus dem Forum Telefonieren.

@Ina ich werde gerne auf dich zurückkommen wenn wir Wissen was wir genau machen wollen.

Sobald wir unsere Ideen haben, werde ich diese gerne hier Schreiben und wir können dies mal diskutieren.

Schönen Abend Gruß

Sven


----------



## Teichfreund77 (8. Aug. 2016)

Kleines Update zu meinem Teich,

vor ein paar Wochen haben wir uns auf die Suche gemacht den Teichgrund zu finden.
Nach ein paar Stunden Pumpen und gefühlte 1000 Fische und __ Frösche aus dem Teich fangen sind wir auf die 1 Schicht gestoßen "Schlamm"
Nun musste der neue Oase Pondovac 4 zeigen was er kann, am ersten Tag haben wir ca 8 Stunden Schlamm gesaugt.
Am 2 Tag fast nochmal 8 Stunden, zum Schluss mussten wir den Schlamm mit Wasser verdünnen da er so fest geworden ist das der Sauger die Brocken nicht mehr Schafte.
Den Teich habe ich dann mit Leitungswasser aufgefüllt und gleich gemessen wie viel rein geht bei 44600L habe ich dann aufgehört.
Im Baumarkt haben wir dann reichlich Sauerstoffpflanzen und etwas fürs Auge gekauft und eingepflanzt.
Nach 5 Tagen habe ich meinen Filter Marke Eingenbau in Betrieb genommen und nach weiteren 15 Tagen die Fische wieder in den Teich gesetzt.
Wasserwerte waren bei allen Test OK, musste nur 1 mal die Karbon-härte aufbessern und habe im Filter Starter Bakterien eingesetzt.
Nachdem die Fische und Frösche wieder im Teich waren wurde der Teich sehr Grün ( Giftgrün) dies ist aber nach ca. 7 Tagen wieder weg gewesen.



Fotos mache ich Morgen noch.
Leider sieht man nun die Pumpen und Leitungen, aber da für sehe ich die Fische bis zum Grund und nicht wie vorher nur 10cm Sichttiefe.

Ich möchte mich bei allen im Forum bedanken für die ganzen Tipps.
Und kann nur jedem neuen empfehlen Lesen, Lesen und wenn was unklar ist Fragen, Fragen.
Dann klappt es auch mit dem Teich.


Gruß

Sven


----------

